# Pictures



## DavidH (Feb 24, 2003)

If a picture is posted in the public domain, more specifically, the www, does that mean anyone can use it.

Or would one be tramping on the owners toes by re using their images?

I have no hope of ever taking pictures like you can find on the 'net but if I can just pull them out of the ether then that would do.

David


----------



## Paul (Mar 2, 2003)

Hi all,

I think you are safe as long as you do not claim it as your own and/or give credit to the owner of the picture

Paul D


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

No it does not mean that you can use it. The owner of the picture has copyright and you are breaking the law by taking it without asking.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Wait for it, wait for it, wait for it, Griff has just returned after buying a Coolpix Nikon 775, so pics on the way. New photo comp. watch out, I mean business!










Take me a bit to sus it out first, but I'm on me way chaps!!!

Have we got any chappesses by the way!!?









Surely we've got some lady members by now!?









Best bib and tucker on standby!!!


----------



## 036 (Feb 27, 2003)

Doubt it somehow, Griff

There is a distinct lack of the female touch in these parts.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

I noticed I was getting away with saying 'you guys' so much. Maybe I should get my good lady to post a few comments. She's nowhere near being a watch nut compared to me, but you may be surprised at what she knows. All down to me, but she takes it onboard.

Paul


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

Cool, get her on Paul.

The nearest my wife has been on the forum is via a picture of her boobs!









She is quite interested in owning watches (she's got quite a few) but that's as far as it goes.

Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

Griff

Those Coolpix are very good cameras from some of the pics I've seen taken with them.

So I want to see top quality magazine type shots.

No excuses









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

So Neil...

Your photo entry wasn't watch chest by any chance was it?

If so, I now have the pictured timepiece in my box?(I have my Orient on today).

Paul


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

By the way Griff....

As well as seeing results of the new camera, can we have some other info? That being how heavy & easy to handle. I am after a new one, & all opinions welcome.

Paul


----------



## Guest (May 11, 2003)

Hello Paul

No, my entry was lost watch. (Hanhart between boobs)

Didn't get one vote!

I believe they are all homosexuals on this forum.









Cheers,

Neil.


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

NOT BLOODY HERE MATE......

THE DOWLING FAMILY LOGO, PASSED DOWN TO ME BY MY FATHER - TRY ANYHING ONCE...EXCEPT HOMOSEXUALITY.


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

Ignore...........test only


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

No choice but to ignore it Griff - It's not showing up!

Paul


----------



## Griff (Feb 23, 2003)

So far had the 775 on lowest resolution, and find results acceptable. Will now try medium resolution, and see the difference, assuming the files aren't too big for uploading into free picture host account!


----------



## Roy (Feb 23, 2003)

Just found this new place for your images, free photo software too :

http://www.fotango.com/cgi-bin/index.cgi


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

ATTENTION YE FELLOW COOLPIX 775 OWNERS........

I am extremely pleased with this camera. However views on 2 things would be appreciated.

If you got a tripod, is it a bizzarre thing with bendy legs like an angle poise lamp? If so, how do you get the thing to go where you want?

Also mine makes like ticking sound sometimes when sat idle(with power on). Is this normal?










Anyhow, here's my first attempt with it. A good look at the manual & hopefully things will improve. This pictured is the latest edition to the Dowling household.


----------



## Foggy (Feb 25, 2003)

Hi Paul

Nice pic !!

Re your questions

1) The "ticking" noise, I imagine, is the auto focus. The camera, if still switched on, is trying to focus on something. Does it happen evry time you slightly move the camera ? If so, that's what it will be.

2) Tripods. I think I've understood your question. The legs should be independantly adjustable so that it can be set at different heights. The top part where the camera attaches to should also be able to be moved forward, back, left and right to enable you to point the camera where you want it to go.

Does that help at all ?

Cheers

Foggy


----------



## Mrcrowley (Apr 23, 2003)

Sure does Foggy - thanks. So I've just got to get the hang of this tripod. Hopefully it will slacken in time. I see the logic of having legs like that. However, would have preferred solid ones, & have to put the watch/whatever at the level of camera.

Thanks for compliment of photo. As I said, hope i can improve more with practice!


----------



## MIKE (Feb 23, 2003)

Hi Paul,

Don't know what size tripod you have, but you can get small table top one's, so you could set watch and camera up on a table for example at the same level. This might be easier in your situation.

MIKE..


----------

